# Go Devil?



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive been tryin to get ahold of Go Devil for a while, and every time i look for the website or google it, it just comes up error...... are they not around anymore or anyone know if their having issues? 
If not, maybe someone on here can steer me in the right direction. Ive got a 20hp gdlt on a 1436 Lowe jon, been trying to get it up to speed again, first i had no speed, rpms was fine, so i changed the prop, it had a 9x5 on it, but it was only about 6 inches tall..... severely wore down. Now i got a new prop, and im fighting it to even get the boat on plane, prop wants to dive hard, and when i finally do get it to plane out after dicking with it for a few minutes, i have to keep alot of pressure on it so it doesnt come out of the water and lose thrust...... when the props in the water, the motor is a absolute dog! I dont have a tach yet, but the motor wont even reach half throttle unless its out of the water. Sometimes if i mess with it enough i can get it out on plane and seems to run alright, but with just me, empty boat, gas tank and battery, im only getting 13mph. Someone please help me out, im tired of skrewing with this. Is it too small of a boat for the motor, too big of a prop for the motor..... i adjusted the spring out on the governor arm and it didnt help at all.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you adjusted the tab on the cavitation plate? If your fighting to keep it in the water adjust the tab on the end up because it will help it stay in the water better. Take a big set of dogs and a piece of flat stock and adjust it like that. You may want to put pods on it. It will help float the back end up and help you get on plane better. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

I bent the tab flat for right now, thinking im gonna have to bend it down a bit. That might help me get outta the water a bit easier, but still fighting the rpms..... cant find anyone who will look at the motor to see if somethings outta wack.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

All they are is lawn mower motors. If you take it to a small engine mechanic they should be able to look at it and see if anything is wrong. You could try taking the yoke off the engine and spin the shaft and propeller by hand to see if its binding somewhere there. Like a bent shaft wearing on a bushing or a locked up bearing. Just spitballin here

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

I can turn the prop pretty easy by hand, gonna try and find someone to test the compression on it.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

montrose trapper said:


> adjust the tab on the end up
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





lososjoyride00 said:


> I bent the tab flat for right now, thinking im gonna have to bend it down a bit. QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like you might be bending it the wrong way?


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

It was bent up quite a bit, but i was fighting it to even get it to the top of the water, it wanted to dive to a foot of two deep. Its a pain in the **** to get it to the surface, and even worse to try and get the boat on plane so it will stay on top. After i do get it on plane, then i have to keep alot of pressure up on the handle to keep it from losing thrust.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Anytime you put a new prop on a longtail the rpms are going to drop a bit. Especialy if you went from a worn out prop of 6" to a 9x6. As far as your prop coming out of the water you need to adjust your cav plate. You can do this with a big cresent wrench or a large pipe wrench and cheater bar. I had the same thing on my long tail when I changed out the prop. I went from turning 3900 rpms to 3670 -3700. But my speed (if you want to call it that :lol was better. The reason is; you are turning a larger prop which in turn takes more rpms to spin it because of more drag or resistance. These motors are not designed for speed that's obvious. But the issues you are having can be fixed with a bit of tweaking to you cav plate. With the setup you have with the narrow boat it should scoot along fairly well, better than 13mph. 

Also these rigs are very dependant on how you load you cargo. If you have to much weight to one side or the other or back or front heavy they will plow like a john deere or pull to one side like a car that needs an alligment. 

Smoke


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

also. how fast do you expect to go with that setup? just curious because i also owned a 1436 lowe w/20hp honda godevil at one time. 13 isn't far off from what you will max out at. i'm guessing you can get 16ish if everything was in a perfect world.


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, i know im not gonna have a bullet, but i read all these posts on here with 2 guys+load+dogs doing as fast as i am by myself..... Id be happy with 13 if i could get it to plane out easily but its such a fight just getting it on plane. I bent my cav plate down to see if it helps get it out of the water any faster, and im gonna do some more adjustments with the load=move my battery and gas tank further forward. Ive been kicking around the idea of gettin a 1642 jon and starting over if anyone happens to have one or knows of one. I ordered my tach, should be here by this weekend. Ill post back what im getting for rpms, but out of the hole, it wont even turn past half throttle. I have to monkey with it for a while just to get it to think of coming out on plane.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lososjoyride00 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, i know im not gonna have a bullet, but i read all these posts on here with 2 guys+load+dogs doing as fast as i am by myself..... Id be happy with 13 if i could get it to plane out easily but its such a fight just getting it on plane. I bent my cav plate down to see if it helps get it out of the water any faster, and im gonna do some more adjustments with the load=move my battery and gas tank further forward. Ive been kicking around the idea of gettin a 1642 jon and starting over if anyone happens to have one or knows of one. I ordered my tach, should be here by this weekend. Ill post back what im getting for rpms, but out of the hole, it wont even turn past half throttle. I have to monkey with it for a while just to get it to think of coming out on plane.


so when u gun it, your motor doesn't pull full RPM's?

and as smoke said, i think mine turned 3600....on a good day 3700.


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

When i gun it.... im lucky i dont go backwards! Lol. No, i barely get past half throttle and it wont rev anymore. If i hold it outta the water, revs to the moon, put it in the water and it'll damn near stall the motor out. Like i said, its hard just getting it to go fast enough to pull out on plane. I dont know anything about the carbs, governors or whatever else they have on these so im not sure if somethings skrewed up, or maybe the motors just old and tired. I bought it used off of a guy by Quanicasee last year, runs good, just no power with the new prop.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Make sure your choke is working and isn't stuck on when pushed in. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

lososjoyride00 said:


> When i gun it.... im lucky i dont go backwards! Lol. No, i barely get past half throttle and it wont rev anymore. If i hold it outta the water, revs to the moon, put it in the water and it'll damn near stall the motor out. Like i said, its hard just getting it to go fast enough to pull out on plane. I dont know anything about the carbs, governors or whatever else they have on these so im not sure if somethings skrewed up, or maybe the motors just old and tired. I bought it used off of a guy by Quanicasee last year, runs good, just no power with the new prop.


I had the same problem with a 24hp Honda Mud Buddy I had. I took it into a local small engine shop and had them look at it. Turned out a little piece of debris got into the carb. The cleaned them up and the engine ran like new.
If the engine is reving up well when not under load but dies when loaded you must have some engine issues. Find a small engine / lawn mower shop and have them look at it.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

lososjoyride00 said:


> No, i barely get past half throttle and it wont rev anymore. If i hold it outta the water, revs to the moon, put it in the water and it'll damn near stall the motor out. Like i said, its hard just getting it to go fast enough to pull out on plane. I dont know anything about the carbs, governors or whatever else they have on these so im not sure if somethings skrewed up


I believe your problem isn't with the prop or cav plate, I think it's motor issues. Like was mentioned before take it to a reputable small engine place and have them look it over. When you go in don't tell them you "have this mudmotor" Tell them you have a 20 hp ?? whatever kind it is and tell them your issues you are having. Some of the small engine shops freak a bit when you tell them you have this mud motor. :SHOCKED: ("I don't know anything about a what mud motor?) Don't bend on your cav plate anymore until you get that motor running right. There is no way it should rev that high of rpms oow and then just about die under a load. 
good luck
Smoke


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Alrighty then, looks like im looking for a small engine mech. Ive asked a few ppl and they all said the same thing, dont want to mess with it. Ill see if i can find someone to give er a good once over.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lososjoyride00 said:


> Alrighty then, looks like im looking for a small engine mech. Ive asked a few ppl and they all said the same thing, dont want to mess with it. Ill see if i can find someone to give er a good once over.


one thing to note....here's couple issues i had.

oil sensor. its one of the wires that i think were bundled with the ignition wire cluster. its yellow. its known to fail (sensor) and this basically put motor in shut down. i know this isn't your issue but it is such a common problem most tell you to disconnect it before it comes a problem. just make sure you always check your oil.

motor has a mercury "level" switch in it. tilt it too far and it shuts motor (in either direction - up or down). if this becomes faulty it could be a symptom of your issue. i.e. runs when out of water (tilted up), dies when in water (tilted down). something to look at.

i've also had carb issue where something block a channel inside the carbs fuel ways....also threw symptoms that you describe.

is it a Honda or Vanguard? these motors are really good long use motors. I would be surprised if its a mechanical due to long time use/wear.


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Kid, it is a Vanguard 20, just to clarify, it doesnt always die when its tilted down, only if i have it at WOT, and dump er in the water, sometimes will stall motor right out. It will run just fine when in the water, it just wont build any rpms or go very fast.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Have u tried pulling your choke out while it's dying?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lewy149 said:


> Have u tried pulling your choke out while it's dying?


lewy beat me to it. if you u pull choke while its laboring or dying does it run better or worse...or no change. 

what this does is tell us if you got a fuel/carb issue...

if this thing had gas with ethanol drummed thru it and or stored with it...i'm betting a good carb clean and inspection might be a good start.

also check your obvious stuff, gas line leaks/air leaks will create a starving for gas, low power scenario.


----------

